# Revised Prestige



## RangerWickett (Sep 1, 2011)

Please let me know if you think this works better and more cleanly. Thanks.

Also Russ, could you make it possible to upload .docx files as attachments? I keep having to convert things to .doc.


----------



## gideonpepys (Sep 1, 2011)

Much more straightforward and easy to understand.  Thanks!


----------



## Terraism (Sep 1, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Also Russ, could you make it possible to upload .docx files as attachments? I keep having to convert things to .doc.




I haven't had a chance to take a look at the changes, since I'm not at a machine that can open Word files, but I'm excited to do so when I get home tonight.  That said, an alternative to converting to '.doc' files could be to print to a PDF (CutePDF is a freeware PDF writer) or upload the file to Google Docs?

Or, y'know, just make a .docx uploadable. That works, too.


----------



## nayrelgof (Sep 1, 2011)

*Uncommon & Rare Limits*

The first version made it harder to requisition uncommon and rare items based on the number you already have, effectively limiting the number of uncommon and rare items you can have. Was this intentionally removed? Clearly this won't matter for quite a while, and the DM can overrule requisitions if it gets out of hand. I'm just interested in the thought behind the decision.


----------



## gideonpepys (Sep 1, 2011)

Hm. Hadn't noticed that change when I read the revision.  Given that most item drops in 4E are by player request anyway, I can't see that it matters.  Having said that, once players are in epic, with prestige 5 in certain quarters, their ability to 'easily' requisition very rare items might get out of hand.  I suppose it depends on your group.


----------

